# YEMA - SousMarine 300m - YMHF 0303



## Reno




----------



## BenL

Awesome lume!

I keep finding my eyes shifting to the bezel indicator at the 3 position! :-d


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> Awesome lume!
> 
> I keep finding my eyes shifting to the bezel indicator at the 3 position! :-d


:-d

It's the bezel blocking device ! ;-)


----------



## Fabricioab

Wow..

I´m like so much for this model..

I never see it.

Congrats and thankz for the pics.

Cya


----------



## AlbertaTime

Just noticed this post Reno.

Wow!! It's wonderful. And also the photography--excellent.

_Almost_ as nice as you-know-what ;-)


----------



## Reno

Fabricioab said:


> Wow..
> 
> I´m like so much for this model..
> 
> I never see it.
> 
> Congrats and thankz for the pics.
> 
> Cya


Thanks Fabricio, glad you like it 



AlbertaTime said:


> Just noticed this post Reno.
> 
> Wow!! It's wonderful. And also the photography--excellent.
> 
> *Almost as nice as you-know-what* ;-)


Thanks mate ^_^

NO idea what you're talking 'bout, really :think: :-d ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime

Reno said:


> Thanks mate ^_^
> 
> NO idea what you're talking 'bout, really :think: :-d ;-)


You have a cruel streak don't you. :-| ;-) :-d


----------



## Reno

AlbertaTime said:


> You have a cruel streak don't you. :-| ;-) :-d


:-d ;-) sorry


----------



## jamesrayenz

Beautiful photo and beautiful watch,But i must say that it is your talent of photography which makes your post more valuable as those picture are beautifully captured the use is light and technique is simply outstanding.100% appreciable job.


----------



## Reno

jamesrayenz said:


> Beautiful photo and beautiful watch,But i must say that it is your talent of photography which makes your post more valuable as those picture are beautifully captured the use is light and technique is simply outstanding.100% appreciable job.


:thanks James

But I really don't deserve those compliments, because my photographic skills are close to none, honestly.

I use an old Fuji S7000, mostly on auto modes. The only "trick" is the pretty decent ligthbox I bought a few months ago, and two external light sources + 1 direct ligth source. That's about it. Point & shoot, really.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*OEM bracelet*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Txemizo

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Wow a few top class photos in this thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



Txemizo said:


> Wow a few top class photos in this thread, thanks for sharing!


Thank you Txemizo  My pleasure !


----------



## rhst1

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Beautiful!


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



rhst1 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, rhst1 !


----------



## -=RC=-

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Nice watch and dito pictures!


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



-=RC=- said:


> Nice watch and dito pictures!


Thank you RC 

I really appreciate, because it's very hard for me to have half-decent pictures of this watch :-x (the black colour + shiny parts are really _challenging_)


----------



## Reno

*Ymhf 0303*


----------



## andrzejmakal

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Really fantastic watch!
Cheers


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



andrzejmakal said:


> Really fantastic watch!
> Cheers


Thanks Andrzej ^_^ Glad you like it


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*


----------



## JOEKILLA

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*

Hi Reno,

What kind of tools did you use to change your bracelet? I tried to change my bracelet and I had a hard time putting it on. Taking it off was no problem, of course.

Love the pictures, I'd like to share mine but they will not be close to what you have.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*



JOEKILLA said:


> Hi Reno,
> 
> What kind of tools did you use to change your bracelet? I tried to change my bracelet and I had a hard time putting it on. Taking it off was no problem, of course.
> 
> Love the pictures, I'd like to share mine but they will not be close to what you have.


Hi Joe ! Another _Sous-Marine_ owner, great ! :-! Which model do you have ?

Please, _do_ post pics ! :-!

I have a basic horological kit 









and I mostly use a screwdriver and this tool (the lowest on the pic)










I use the flat part to press the spring bar between the lugs, it's really handy |>

Again, feel free to share pics of your Sous-Marine&#8230; they're so rare around here&#8230; especially if it's a different model :-!


----------



## JOEKILLA

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*

I have the YHMF0303 as well. I used the same tool as you did but had a hard time putting the bracelet back on. Seemed like I had a longer springbar. I am scared to change it out again .

I will post some pics.

Thank you for your response...JOE


----------



## Reno

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*



JOEKILLA said:


> I have the YHMF0303 as well. I used the same tool as you did but had a hard time putting the bracelet back on. Seemed like I had a longer springbar. I am scared to change it out again .


;-)



> I will post some pics.
> 
> Thank you for your response...JOE


Great :-! Thanks !


----------



## Reno

*YMHF 0303 - Pics of the day !*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA SousMarine*


----------



## Reno

*Same day&#8230; back on the OEM bracelet !*


----------



## Reno

*Ymhf 0303 on zulu*


























































































































































In the dark&#8230;


----------



## Oliv

*Re: Ymhf 0303 on zulu*

Thank you for the pictures ! It has been a long time since I haven't see such beautiful pictures !

Thanks again


----------



## Reno

*Re: Ymhf 0303 on zulu*

Thanks a lot, Oliv http://r.crouzet.free.fr/Ressources/images/FTP_2011/********/icon_redface.gif
Glad you like them.


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*

I have one and enjoy wearing it


----------



## Reno

*Re: Ymhf0303 - carbon strap*



ncmoto said:


> I have one and enjoy wearing it


:-!

I knew you had one ncmoto 

And there's a new member of the club : Gary (Sixtysix) has a *0301*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/yema-sous-marine-why-reno-why-526642-post3851951.html#post3851951









(©sixtysix)


----------



## Reno

*White rubber*


----------



## Reno

*YMHF 0303 on Buffalo strap*


----------



## Reno

*Re: YMHF 0303 on Buffalo strap*

Next to another big black watch b-)


----------



## Oliv

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing !


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



Oliv said:


> Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing !


Thank you Oliv, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF 0303 - Rubber band*

This is a cheap rubber strap I bought for my Y&B Diderot 8316&#8230;

Yonger & Bresson 8316 ("Diderot" line)








































































































































Rubber strap from ebay seller eieifu

(it seems to be out of stock for now :think: )

I'm not too sure about the black pre-V buckle for this watch :think: but I'm happy the strap fits :-!


----------



## Reno

*YMHF 0303 - Rubber band*



















Finally changed the Pre-V buckle for the original one&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF 0303 - Black leather*


----------



## Reno

*YMHF 0303 - Rubber band (2)*































































































































The strap comes from ebay seller *eieifu*

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170725691991#ht_2405wt_810


----------



## Reno

*YMHF 0303 - Rubber band*


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Exceptional photos as usual, Reno!

I'm not a big fan of black IP'ed (or black in general) watches but definitely like this one!

-Sandeep


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



SSingh1975 said:


> Exceptional photos as usual, Reno!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of black IP'ed (or black in general) watches but definitely like this one!
> 
> -Sandeep


Thank you Sandeep 

You mentioned black watches&#8230; as a matter of fact, one of the aspects of the YEMA I liked was that it reminded me (a bit) of the Chanel *J 12*


----------



## KyleTexas

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

I really like the styling on this watch.. is it wear-able on the left wrist with the dial lock?.. Im considering a purchase.


----------



## Aquila

Those are fantastic pictures, I've always found this watch interesting, but at the time it seemed the only place to get it was Amazon.fr. Yesterday I was browsing and found Yema's USA website. They sell this watch for 720$ USD, and have a 50% off clearance coupon. Maybe they're phasing them out.

Seems like a great deal...

Montres Yema - Qualit et tradition de l'horlogerie Franaise depuis 1948


----------



## Reno

KyleTexas said:


> I really like the styling on this watch.. *is it wear-able on the left wrist with the dial lock?*.. Im considering a purchase.


Thanks Kyle ; yes absolutely :-!

(I'm wearing all my watches on the right wrist for several years now, it's not specific to this model)



Aquila said:


> Those are fantastic pictures, I've always found this watch interesting, but at the time it seemed the only place to get it was Amazon.fr. Yesterday I was browsing and found Yema's USA website. *They sell this watch for 720$ USD, and have a 50% off clearance coupon. Maybe they're phasing them out.
> 
> Seems like a great deal...*
> 
> Montres Yema - Qualit et tradition de l'horlogerie Franaise depuis 1948


Thanks Aquila, glad you like them 

Indeed, a great deal. 360$ is an amazing price 

The Sous-Marine costs nearly 500€ in France, so if I had to purchase another one, I'll order it from YEMA USA website :think:


----------



## ncmoto

Liked my PVD so much I picked up a SS


----------



## Reno

ncmoto said:


> Liked my PVD so much I picked up a SS


O_O *EXCELLENT*, ncmoto ! :-!

Have you got pics with the OEM bracelet ?


----------



## ncmoto

Sorry I don't.. Its such a different watch on a strap that im fitting a black Liberty to my PVD. They were on the verge of being tooo heavy on the OEM bracelet....


----------



## Reno

ncmoto said:


> Sorry I don't.. Its such a different watch on a strap that im fitting a black Liberty to my PVD. They were on the verge of being tooo heavy on the OEM bracelet....


They are *heavy* little beasts, aren't they ? ;-) :-d

Honestly, I found the Sous-Marine much more often on my wrist now I have those "lighter" straps for it ;-)

The latest rubber is especially cool b-)


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*YEMA "SousMarine" - Rubber band*


----------



## TheSwissWatchDude

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

Really beautifull watches! Thanks for the post!


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*

2 f mine on leather


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



TheSwissWatchDude said:


> Really beautifull watches! Thanks for the post!


Thanks TSWD 



ncmoto said:


> 2 f mine on leather


Cool :-!


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "SousMarine" - YMHF 0303*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine - Blue strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'SousMarine' • Orange NATO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'SousMarine' • Gray NATO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Sous-Marine' • Black NATO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Sous-Marine' • Olive canvas strap*

















































On TimeFactors canvas strap.


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Sous-Marine' • Sand canvas strap*

The second hand escaped ! O_O





Back in place&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Bund*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Black NATO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Black Velcro*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • 'GULF' fabric strap*


----------



## Reno

becker_time said:


> beautiful piece


Thanks b_t


----------



## Reno

*YEMA SousMarine (YMHF 0303)*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Black PVD 'ZULU'*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Orange rubber band*











































After 7 years, this is how the *lume* looks like (the picture is _as is_, with no post-treatment whatsoever)


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Orange rubber band • VIDEO (block-bezel)*

&#8230; and a video to demonstrate how the block-bezel works :


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Sand Canvas + PVD buckle*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Orange Canvas + PVD buckle*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • ZULU "FRANCE"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • ZULU "FRANCE"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Velcro strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • White rubber band*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • CUDA rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Dark brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Black 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" (YMHF 0303)*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'France' PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Bond' PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## Noemi97

+1!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Bond' PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • PVD 'Shark' mesh*

Pics of the day, next to 2 of the 3 kitten of the year&#8230; 

























Meanwhile, the fishes are eating&#8230;






Next to me, there's another beast :-d












Wooooooooot ?



_Don't blame it on the sunshine&#8230;_







Our jungle :







Back inside, the lume looks great b-)


----------



## Reno

atothej81 said:


> gorgeous!


Thanks, atothej81 !


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • White-Blue nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • PVD 'shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Rubber strap*


----------



## adamusa

Beautiful designs, will have to look up Yema... didn't know much about them!


----------



## Reno

adamusa said:


> Beautiful designs, will have to look up Yema... didn't know much about them!


Their current line may be not as interesting as 2008's models, but still, if you wan't to drop an eye :

https://yema.com/#


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Burgundy ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Burgundy ZULU*


----------



## AZwatchguy

*Re: YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Burgundy ZULU*

awesome Shots!


----------



## WatchCases

Thats slick


----------



## Reno

AZwatchguy said:


> awesome Shots!





WatchCases said:


> Thats slick


Thanks guys


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Carbon pattern' leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • ZULU 'France'*


----------



## Frossty

I like the little details of the watch, but a magnifing glass for the date is a no-go for me. I´m too young for that


----------



## Reno

Frossty said:


> I like the little details of the watch, but a magnifing glass for the date is a no-go for me. I´m too young for that


Don't know if it would change something for you, but the cyclop is on the *inner side* of the glass ;-)


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • ZULU 'Bond'*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'France' ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • ZULU 'Camo'*


----------



## DateJustAGuy

What is special with the slider at 3 o'clock is about?


----------



## DateJustAGuy

*Re: YEMA SousMarine*



Reno said:


> Thank you Sandeep
> 
> You mentioned black watches&#8230; as a matter of fact, one of the aspects of the YEMA I liked was that it reminded me (a bit) of the Chanel *J 12*


Looks good, didn't know chanel had automatics.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

*Re: YEMA "Sous-Marine" • PVD 'shark' mesh*



Reno said:


>


Yema smells yum...


----------



## Reno

DateJustAGuy said:


> What is special with the slider at 3 o'clock is about?


Hi DJAG,

It's the *bezel-lock*. It's an historical gizmo on YEMA's 'Superman' and Sous-Marine watches.










When the crown is fully screwed down, thanks to the lock system, the bezel simply can't move.

I made this short video to show how it works : 




If you're interested, YEMA recently reissued the "historic" Superman :


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • FRANCE*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Orange ZULU (+PVD hardware)*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" (+OHSEN) • Orange ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Sous-Marine" • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Bond' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Gray leather ZULU*


----------



## Culto

Very cool


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine*


----------



## dopuletz76

Black is back.Nice look


----------



## dopuletz76

Wonder how it look with a green/dark green Nato strap,not leather not bracelet.Im sure ,nice


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Orange ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Sous-Marine • Black ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Two leather ZULUs*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • White rubber band*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Sous-Marine' • PU leather ZULU*


----------



## thealphabeta

Great photos and lovely NATO collection


----------



## Reno

thealphabeta said:


> Great photos and lovely NATO collection


Thanks TAB, and welcome to WUS !


----------



## thealphabeta

Thank you very much. Been lurking for a while but thought I would start to contribute and get involved. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • ZULU 'Bond'*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • OEM Bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Black ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • PVD mesh*


----------



## #YemaWatches

Hello!

First of all thanks to Carl for the nice review 

Just to let you know that following the recent success of the Superman Heritage, reissue of the iconic French diver watch YEMA Superman reference 53.00.16 initially released in 1970 as an indestructible measurement tool for diving professionals, we are happy to announce the launch of the Yema Superman Heritage Bronze on Kickstarter as from June 1st! With its distinct resolutely vintage design, this exclusive bronze edition is limited to 1948 collector's time pieces so as to commemorate YEMA's year of foundation and it has been developed in partnership with Hugues Vitry, a worldwide recognised professional diver & marine conservation activist responsible for a NGO which studies the population of resident sperm whales in the Indian Ocean.

This unique bronze edition will develop a natural patina that will make each watch truly one of a kind and will be proposed on Kickstarter at a -50% off retail price of US$ 699 with 3 bands and a collector's leather box with a commemorative bronze medal.

To learn more, head to https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/yemawatches/1734769370?ref=833001&token=e0fb3d32

We have also published an official post here at WUS to facilitate discussions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/yema-superman-heritage-bronze-kickstarter-june-1st-4959687.html#post48982453

Greetings from France!


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

I am thrilled to find Yema Sous-marine fans!

Here is my original Vintage Yema Sous-Marine. I really really sincerely hope you guy's enjoy admiring this beauty. It's french horological history.






Best Regards from 
Montreal Quebec Canada.


----------



## Reno

Simply Vintage Watches said:


> I am thrilled to find Yema Sous-marine fans!
> 
> Here is my original Vintage Yema Sous-Marine. I really really sincerely hope you guy's enjoy admiring this beauty. It's french horological history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards from
> Montreal Quebec Canada.


Very nice indeed ! :-!


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

Reno said:


> Simply Vintage Watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to find Yema Sous-marine fans!
> 
> Here is my original Vintage Yema Sous-Marine. I really really sincerely hope you guy's enjoy admiring this beauty. It's french horological history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards from
> Montreal Quebec Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed !
Click to expand...

Merci beaucoup!

Thanks,
- Nelson


----------



## tucsoncacti

Those are just crazy nice. Need to do a, bit more research on these. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

tucsoncacti said:


> Those are just crazy nice. Need to do a, bit more research on these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


They sure are. Reasearch is key for better love of the brand.


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Orange ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" (YMHF 0303)*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • VELCRO strap*


----------



## Airlyss

*Re: YEMA "Sous-Marine" (YMHF 0303)*



Reno said:


>


Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'Carbon-style' strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • 'France' ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Beige ZULU (+ PVD hardware)*





























ZULU strap : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32653040465.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.60b46c37WGk04g


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Sous-Marine" • Beige ZULU (+ PVD hardware)*


----------



## andmont_7

stunning piece


----------



## Reno

On Velcro.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Orange* ZULU PVD


----------



## Reno

*Coffee leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*PVD 'shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Blue Perlon*


----------



## Reno

*Beige Perlon*


----------



## Reno

*Blue Perlon*


----------



## Reno

*Beige Perlon*


----------



## Reno

Jeffrey Lim said:


> An interesting looking watch indeed ! And how did you manage to take such nice sharp images? DSLR?


Thanks for the kind words, Jeffrey.

I use a *FUJI HS25* bridge camera.


----------



## SBogdan

Excellent looking watch - i love this design and sober colors!

All the best, God bless,
Bogdan


----------



## Reno

*Red lizard*


----------



## Reno

*PU leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Orange ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Y&B Tan leather strap*


----------



## Reno




----------

